# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  نظر خواهی در مورد ریاضی تخته سیاه

## test

سلام بچه ها من واسه ریاضی مهروماه گرفتم  ولی از موقعی که تدریس اقای بابک سادات رو تو شبکه 7دیدم میخوام با کتاب ایشون پیش برم و برنامه های ایشون رو ببنیم لطفا کمکم کنید به نظرتون همون مهر وماه بهتره یا با تخته سیاه جلو برم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟یا هر دو باهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mohsen K

من رياضي تجربي تخته سياه نسخه 91 رو دارم.
درسنامه كه تقريبا هيچي نداره ( خيلي خيلي مختصر فقط مرور فرمول ها هست )  ولي تست هاي خوبي داره و مثل خيلي سبز و نشرالگو و .... تست هاي تخيلي دشوار نداره پاسخ هاي تشريحي تست ها هم عالي هستن ديگه هرجور شك و شبهه اي رو رد ميكنن

----------


## پاپا پوریا

ریاضی تخته سیاه در یک نگاه
جامعیت درس نامه ها = خوب!!!
روونی درسنامه ها=عالی!!!​(به زبون خودمونی درس میده...)
پوشش تست های سنجش و کنکور=عالی!!!
تست های تالیفی مشابه کنکور=متوسط!!!
پاسخ تشریحی=خوب!!!
حجم کتاب=مناسب!!!

----------


## HGH

> سلام بچه ها من واسه ریاضی مهروماه گرفتم  ولی از موقعی که تدریس اقای بابک سادات رو تو شبکه 7دیدم میخوام با کتاب ایشون پیش برم و برنامه های ایشون رو ببنیم لطفا کمکم کنید به نظرتون همون مهر وماه بهتره یا با تخته سیاه جلو برم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟یا هر دو باهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*سلام.هردو با هم که اصلا پیشنهاد نمیشه.من خودم مهر و ماه استفاده کردم و اونو پیشنهاد میدم.حالا شما اگه با مهروماه راحتی که اصلا منبعتو عوض نکن.اما اگه میبینی تخته سیاه+تدریس آقای سادات حس  خوبی بهت میده و بیشتر جذبت میکنه از تخته سیاه استفاده کن.*

----------


## Dean

> سلام بچه ها من واسه ریاضی مهروماه گرفتم  ولی از موقعی که تدریس اقای بابک سادات رو تو شبکه 7دیدم میخوام با کتاب ایشون پیش برم و برنامه های ایشون رو ببنیم لطفا کمکم کنید به نظرتون همون مهر وماه بهتره یا با تخته سیاه جلو برم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟یا هر دو باهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


با سلام خدمت شما...
باید بگم هرسه کتاب عالین(تخته سیاه +مهر و ماه +خیلی سبز)...
این که ازکدومشون استفاده کنید به خودتون بستگی داره...
من خودم با خیلی سبز راحت ترم چون ریاضیم قویه و نیاز به یه منبعی دارم که تست هاش سخت باشه...
تخته سیاه بین مهر وماه و خیلی سبزه ...
از هر کدومش استفاده کنی نتیجه میگیری...

----------


## Neo.Healer

سلام :Yahoo (79): 
بخش مشتق رو کامل خوندم و از روی اون نظر میدم 
پ.ن1:کاربر جدید نیستم که بگن هدف تبلیغه و...

درسنامه اش یه چیزی بین مهروماه و خیلی سبزه 
از مهروماه بهتره چون خشک نیس و اون گنگی رو نداره 
از خیلی سبز از یه نظر بهتره اینم اینکه مثل مهروماه تمرین آموزشی زیاد داره که برای خیلی سبز کمه 
خیلی سبز اومده تودرسنماه همه ی نکاتو گفته اما تخته سیاه یه نکته اصلی رو گفته بقیه نکاتو در طی حل مسائل آموزشی بصورت کاربردی نشون میده 
مثلا معادله خط مماسو گفته اما قائمو در طی مسئله اموش داده ..یهو میبینی سوال گفته معادله خط قایم درحالیکه نخوندی اما در روند حل تست یاد میده بهت 
این نکته قوتشه 

نقطه ی ضعفش نوع طبقه بندی مباحثه یعنی مانب فصل جدا نداره!و داخل کاربرد مشقته و شبیه کتاب درسیه بقولی 

تستاش از هردو تا کتاب بهتره و تعداد کمتر که میتونی با خیال راحت ارزیابی کنی ... شامل سه گام بای 60و80و100% که میشه یکیشو زد و دور دوم و سومو بعنوان مرور زد 

اول هر مبحث کدی داره برای اموزش تصویری از خود نویسنده کتاب 

در کل عالیه اما اولش یه ساعتی زمان میبره قلق خوندنش دستت بیاد 
نه زیاده گویی کرده نه مبهمه 


نظر کلی:بنظرم کسی درسنامه خیلی سبزو بعد از درسنامه تخته سیاه بخونه و فقط تست تخته سیاهو بزنه ریاضی رو میترکونه :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## MehranWilson

#تا_1400_با_تخته_سیاه
خعلی طولانیه بنظرم منتظری حرف اخر بهتره اگه جمع بندیشو پیدا کنید  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> #تا_1400_با_تخته_سیاه
> خعلی طولانیه بنظرم منتظری حرف اخر بهتره اگه جمع بندیشو پیدا کنید


اتفاقا جمع درسنامه و تست برای 60% حجم کمی داره مثلا مشتق فقط 100تست 
در کل با فیلم آموزشی مخالفم مگر مباحثی که اوقعا مشکل داره

----------


## MehranWilson

> اتفاقا جمع درسنامه و تست برای 60% حجم کمی داره مثلا مشتق فقط 100تست 
> در کل با فیلم آموزشی مخالفم مگر مباحثی که اوقعا مشکل داره


 :Yahoo (35):  1000 صفحس
بنظرم خط ویژه خوبه الان

----------


## Neo.Healer

> 1000 صفحس
> بنظرم خط ویژه خوبه الان


بیشتر حجمش مربوط که تستای 80% هست و 100% هم یه مقداری هست 
خط ویزه خوبه اما تا 50درصدو میرسونه کلا 99تا تست داره که خب خیلی کمه

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


سلام
بخش مشتق رو کامل خوندم و از روی اون نظر میدم 
پ.ن1:کاربر جدید نیستم که بگن هدف تبلیغه و...

درسنامه اش یه چیزی بین مهروماه و خیلی سبزه 
از مهروماه بهتره چون خشک نیس و اون گنگی رو نداره 
از خیلی سبز از یه نظر بهتره اینم اینکه مثل مهروماه تمرین آموزشی زیاد داره که برای خیلی سبز کمه 
خیلی سبز اومده تودرسنماه همه ی نکاتو گفته اما تخته سیاه یه نکته اصلی رو گفته بقیه نکاتو در طی حل مسائل آموزشی بصورت کاربردی نشون میده 
مثلا معادله خط مماسو گفته اما قائمو در طی مسئله اموش داده ..یهو میبینی سوال گفته معادله خط قایم درحالیکه نخوندی اما در روند حل تست یاد میده بهت 
این نکته قوتشه 

نقطه ی ضعفش نوع طبقه بندی مباحثه یعنی مانب فصل جدا نداره!و داخل کاربرد مشقته و شبیه کتاب درسیه بقولی 

تستاش از هردو تا کتاب بهتره و تعداد کمتر که میتونی با خیال راحت ارزیابی کنی ... شامل سه گام بای 60و80و100% که میشه یکیشو زد و دور دوم و سومو بعنوان مرور زد 

اول هر مبحث کدی داره برای اموزش تصویری از خود نویسنده کتاب 

در کل عالیه اما اولش یه ساعتی زمان میبره قلق خوندنش دستت بیاد 
نه زیاده گویی کرده نه مبهمه 


نظر کلی:بنظرم کسی درسنامه خیلی سبزو بعد از درسنامه تخته سیاه بخونه و فقط تست تخته سیاهو بزنه ریاضی رو میترکونه


سلام عالی بود مرسی 
ولی به نظرم الان خط ویژه بهتره 
این کتاب به درد کسی میخوره که از اسفند شروع کنه...
خیلی زیاد نیست؟؟؟_

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (50): ...

----------


## zamina

دوستان نظرتون راجع به این کتاب چیست

----------


## bbehzad

> دوستان نظرتون راجع به این کتاب چیست


من درمورد این.کتاب اطلاعات دارم.این کتاب یکی از کاملترین کتاباییه که برای ریاضی تجربی نوشته شده.تنها ایرادش پاسخنامشه که یه مقدار ضعیف عمل کرده اما میشه باهاش کنار اومد.خودتون میدونید بهترین منبع بعدازسوالای کنکور ازمونهای ازمایشیه که این کتاب خیلی قوی سوالات قلم چی و گزینه دو وسنجشو اوردده.سطح اول سوالاش سوالات کنکور ریاضی و تجربی سطح دوم سوالات متوسط ازمونا و سزح سوم سوالات سخت ازمونا.درسنامش از مهرو ماه بهتره ودرحد خیلی سبزه.به نظر من تو گرفتنش اصلا شک نکن.موفق باشید.

----------


## zamina

> من درمورد این.کتاب اطلاعات دارم.این کتاب یکی از کاملترین کتاباییه که برای ریاضی تجربی نوشته شده.تنها ایرادش پاسخنامشه که یه مقدار ضعیف عمل کرده اما میشه باهاش کنار اومد.خودتون میدونید بهترین منبع بعدازسوالای کنکور ازمونهای ازمایشیه که این کتاب خیلی قوی سوالات قلم چی و گزینه دو وسنجشو اوردده.سطح اول سوالاش سوالات کنکور ریاضی و تجربی سطح دوم سوالات متوسط ازمونا و سزح سوم سوالات سخت ازمونا.درسنامش از مهرو ماه بهتره ودرحد خیلی سبزه.به نظر من تو گرفتنش اصلا شک نکن.موفق باشید.


خیلی سبز از نظر درسنامه بهتره یا تخته سیاه :Yahoo (39):   مشکل من درسنامه و پاسخنامه است

----------


## bbehzad

> خیلی سبز از نظر درسنامه بهتره یا تخته سیاه  مشکل من درسنامه و پاسخنامه است


درسنامه در یه حدهستن ولی پاسخنامه خیلی سبز خیلی بهتره

----------


## bbehzad

اگه دنبال درسنامه و پاسخنامه خوب میگردی خیلی سبزو بگیر

----------


## saarland

> اگه دنبال درسنامه و پاسخنامه خوب میگردی خیلی سبزو بگیر


آقای دکتر اگر دنبال درسنامه و پاسخنامه نباشیم یعنی صرفادنبال سوال خوب مشابه کنکور باشیم ،کدوم کتاب رو پیشنهاد میدین از کتابایی که دوستان گفتن?

----------


## saarland

> سلام
> بخش مشتق رو کامل خوندم و از روی اون نظر میدم 
> پ.ن1:کاربر جدید نیستم که بگن هدف تبلیغه و...
> 
> درسنامه اش یه چیزی بین مهروماه و خیلی سبزه 
> از مهروماه بهتره چون خشک نیس و اون گنگی رو نداره 
> از خیلی سبز از یه نظر بهتره اینم اینکه مثل مهروماه تمرین آموزشی زیاد داره که برای خیلی سبز کمه 
> خیلی سبز اومده تودرسنماه همه ی نکاتو گفته اما تخته سیاه یه نکته اصلی رو گفته بقیه نکاتو در طی حل مسائل آموزشی بصورت کاربردی نشون میده 
> مثلا معادله خط مماسو گفته اما قائمو در طی مسئله اموش داده ..یهو میبینی سوال گفته معادله خط قایم درحالیکه نخوندی اما در روند حل تست یاد میده بهت 
> ...


تستاش چقدر به کنکور شبیهه ؟ و اینکه اسم کامل کتاب رو لطف می کنید بنویسید ؟

----------


## Ali jk

اونجوري ك از كتاب توضيح دادي؛ نكته و تستيه
ك اگه اينجوري باشه فوق العاده ست

----------


## Mohamad_R

> آقای دکتر اگر دنبال درسنامه و پاسخنامه نباشیم یعنی صرفادنبال سوال خوب مشابه کنکور باشیم ،کدوم کتاب رو پیشنهاد میدین از کتابایی که دوستان گفتن?



اگه زمان کم دارین دوردنیا رو بزنین / زمان کم دارین مقداری هم درسنامه میخواین خط ویژه  / زمان هم دارین منتظر ای کیو ریاضی یا سه سطحی قلمچی باشین اینا دشوار ترین سوالا رو از نظر من دارن

----------


## Neo.Healer

> تستاش چقدر به کنکور شبیهه ؟ و اینکه اسم کامل کتاب رو لطف می کنید بنویسید ؟


در کل خوبه و نزدیک
ریاضی جامع تخته سیاه 
بنظرم اگ ریاضی درصد الانت زیر 60-65 هست برو سراغ خیلی سبز

----------


## Alirezad_031

درسنامه تخته سیاه با زبون خودمونی میاد برات از صفر توضیح میدت سر فصل ها رو. اصلا متکی به فرمول نیست و فرمول حفظ کردن رو توصیه نمیکنه .ویدیو تدریس مبحث رو هم داره ولی زیاد جالب نیست اما این چیزی از ارزش های بابک سادات کم نمیکنه (: تست هاش هم از کنکور گزینه 2 قلمچی داره و تالیفی . از اسون به سخت هم چیده تستا رو. تعداد تستاش زیاد نیست که مثلا بشه یک سال کامل رو دووم بیاره. بهتره در کنارش کتاب فوق العاده ی خیلی سبز هم داشته باشید. کتاب میکرو گاج هم کتاب خیلی خیلی خوبیه. حتی نشرالگو رو هم تعریف زیادی میشه ازش.
در کل تخته سیاه تنهایی چاره ساز نیست برای من و اینکه باید pdf نمونه کتاب ها رو بررسی کنه هرکسی تا کتابی رو بگیره که باحاش حال میکنه تا یوقت خدایی نکرده دچار منبعی نشه که ازش متنفره.

----------


## bbehzad

> آقای دکتر اگر دنبال درسنامه و پاسخنامه نباشیم یعنی صرفادنبال سوال خوب مشابه کنکور باشیم ،کدوم کتاب رو پیشنهاد میدین از کتابایی که دوستان گفتن?


سلام.تخته سیاه سوالاش از همه به روزتره.مهروماه هم خوبه.

----------


## saarland

> در کل خوبه و نزدیک
> ریاضی جامع تخته سیاه 
> بنظرم اگ ریاضی درصد الانت زیر 60-65 هست برو سراغ خیلی سبز


یه سوال دیگه همون کتاب ابی که روش نوشته بانک دیگه؟
اگه همونه تو فروشگاه سایت تخته سیاه نوشته پاسخنامه در دیوی دی ، این یعنی اینکه پاسخ نامه تشریحی به صورت کتاب نداره ؟
ببخشید خیلی سوال میپرسم چون من رشته اصلیم ریاضی بوده با کتابای تجربی آشنا نیستم  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> یه سوال دیگه همون کتاب ابی که روش نوشته بانک دیگه؟
> اگه همونه تو فروشگاه سایت تخته سیاه نوشته پاسخنامه در دیوی دی ، این یعنی اینکه پاسخ نامه تشریحی به صورت کتاب نداره ؟
> ببخشید خیلی سوال میپرسم چون من رشته اصلیم ریاضی بوده با کتابای تجربی آشنا نیستم


آبیه یه مرده شبیه مسی روشه ک انگار بهش مشت میزنن (الان دقیق یادم نیس جلدش اما آبی تقریبا بین سرمه ای و کاربنی)
پاسخنامه داره اتفاقا رایگانه یعنی فقط هزینه کتاب رو میدی بعد پاسخنامه ک کتابه بصورت رایگان روش میدن
خواهش میکنم بازم سوالی بود در خدمتم

----------


## reza2018

> یه سوال دیگه همون کتاب ابی که روش نوشته بانک دیگه؟
> اگه همونه تو فروشگاه سایت تخته سیاه نوشته پاسخنامه در دیوی دی ، این یعنی اینکه پاسخ نامه تشریحی به صورت کتاب نداره ؟
> ببخشید خیلی سوال میپرسم چون من رشته اصلیم ریاضی بوده با کتابای تجربی آشنا نیستم


سلام.پاسخ نامه فیزیکی نداره و روی یک دی وی دی پاسخ نامه رو میفرستن.خود کتاب هم چاپش سیاه-وسفید هست که خیلی جالب نیست.
در کتاب فروشی های سطح شهر ممکنه بتونی چاپ پارسال رو پیدا کنی،که هم پاسخ نامه داره،هم کیفیت چاپش بهتره وهم خیلی ارزون تر هست.

----------


## saarland

> درسنامه تخته سیاه با زبون خودمونی میاد برات از صفر توضیح میدت سر فصل ها رو. اصلا متکی به فرمول نیست و فرمول حفظ کردن رو توصیه نمیکنه .ویدیو تدریس مبحث رو هم داره ولی زیاد جالب نیست اما این چیزی از ارزش های بابک سادات کم نمیکنه (: تست هاش هم از کنکور گزینه 2 قلمچی داره و تالیفی . از اسون به سخت هم چیده تستا رو. تعداد تستاش زیاد نیست که مثلا بشه یک سال کامل رو دووم بیاره. بهتره در کنارش کتاب فوق العاده ی خیلی سبز هم داشته باشید. کتاب میکرو گاج هم کتاب خیلی خیلی خوبیه. حتی نشرالگو رو هم تعریف زیادی میشه ازش.
> در کل تخته سیاه تنهایی چاره ساز نیست برای من و اینکه باید pdf نمونه کتاب ها رو بررسی کنه هرکسی تا کتابی رو بگیره که باحاش حال میکنه تا یوقت خدایی نکرده دچار منبعی نشه که ازش متنفره.


کتاب iq چطوره ؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

به نظرم : چون تخته سیاه رو دارم میگم: 

تستاش اونقدر ها هم نیست که بشه تا اخر سال زد (یعنی زود تموم میشه ) پیشنهادم اینه کنارش جلد تست یک انتشاراتی رو بگیرن حالا مثلا ابی قلمچی که از اونم بزنین . ضمنا اگر اگر یکی از این دو ویژگی رو دارین جامع مهرو ماه رو بگیرین : 

- شاگرد یا پای کلاس اریان حیدری باشین 
- پول زیادی داشته باشین (یعنی مهروماه نوبرش رو اورده با این قیمت سرسام اور)

----------


## Mohamad_R

> کتاب iq چطوره ؟



بستگی داره درصدتون چند باشه . ببینید سری ای کیو / سه سطحی یا حتی میشه گفت نردبام برای سطح یادگیری مبتدی و اماتور اصلا فید بک مثبت نمیدن که هیچ یکم هم باعث استرس و دوری از اون درس میشن . 

مثلا بعد عید اگه سطحتون خوب باشه بگیرین و بزنین و اگه هم نباشه یا اینکه نتونستین خوب جمع کنین خط ویژه رو باید تهیه کنید که بهترین انتخابه .

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> به نظرم : چون تخته سیاه رو دارم میگم: 
> 
> تستاش اونقدر ها هم نیست که بشه تا اخر سال زد (یعنی زود تموم میشه ) پیشنهادم اینه کنارش جلد تست یک انتشاراتی رو بگیرن حالا مثلا ابی قلمچی که از اونم بزنین . ضمنا اگر اگر یکی از این دو ویژگی رو دارین جامع مهرو ماه رو بگیرین : 
> 
> - شاگرد یا پای کلاس اریان حیدری باشین 
> - پول زیادی داشته باشین (یعنی مهروماه نوبرش رو اورده با این قیمت سرسام اور)


نظام جدیدید شما ؟ درسنامه تخته سیاه در حد خود آموز هست ؟

----------


## Alirezad_031

> کتاب iq چطوره ؟


طبق صحبت ربته برترا کتابیه برای افرادی که درصد بالای 70 دارن و حتی بعضی سوالاش از کنکور زیادی سخت تره (: 
iq مثل سنگین ترین وزنه دستگاه بدنسازیه

----------


## Mohamad_R

> نظام جدیدید شما ؟ درسنامه تخته سیاه در حد خود آموز هست ؟



بله اگه درحد تدریس مدرسه که بدونین خیلی خوب درسنامشو میتونین طی کنین / درکل بله این ویژگی رو داره ولی طبیعتا باید یک شناخت بیسیک داشته باشین

----------


## Nine

دوستان نظام جدید آیا از این کتاب راضی هستید؟من ریاضیم خیلی ضعیفه ولی گویا حتما باید مهروماه یا خیلی سبز رو بزنی تا بتونی یه درصد خوب بگیری

----------


## reza2018

> دوستان نظام جدید آیا از این کتاب راضی هستید؟من ریاضیم خیلی ضعیفه ولی گویا حتما باید مهروماه یا خیلی سبز رو بزنی تا بتونی یه درصد خوب بگیری


پارسال این کتاب رو داشتم،در کل درسنامه هاش برای سطح ضعیف خوبه ولی چند تا ضعف داره،اول اینکه تست های کتاب همچنان منطبق با کتاب های نظام قدیم بود،یعنی اصلا همون تست های کتاب نظام قدیم تخته سیاه رو آورده بودن و طبعا تمرین های کتاب های نظام جدید رو پوشش نداده بود.دوم اینکه بعضا مباحث رو اصلا ازشون حرف نزده بود مثل تساوی دو تابع!
البته این برای چاپ پارسالش هست ممکن در چاپ جدید این موارد رو برطرف کرده باشن.

----------


## Nine

> پارسال این کتاب رو داشتم،در کل درسنامه هاش برای سطح ضعیف خوبه ولی چند تا ضعف داره،اول اینکه تست های کتاب همچنان منطبق با کتاب های نظام قدیم بود،یعنی اصلا همون تست های کتاب نظام قدیم تخته سیاه رو آورده بودن و طبعا تمرین های کتاب های نظام جدید رو پوشش نداده بود.دوم اینکه بعضا مباحث رو اصلا ازشون حرف نزده بود مثل تساوی دو تابع!
> البته این برای چاپ پارسالش هست ممکن در چاپ جدید این موارد رو برطرف کرده باشن.


آره انگار چاپ جدیدش بهتره..ممنون بابت پاسخ گویی

----------


## Heroic

نه میشه گفت کتاب آموزش محوره نه میشه گفت تست محوره
کتاب کاملیه فقط حجیمه
برای پیش رفتن با این منبع اول باید مباحث ریاضیو اولویت بندی کنید
بعدم برا زدن تستاش برنامه داشته باشید

----------

